# omg spray paint malfunction...How to remove ir from plastic?



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

I have an extra filstar xpl intake I painted black several days ago. Nice even coats it looks very nice. Then I saw that my Krylon fusion flat black was untouched. Yikes! I used Rustoleum 2X primer+paint flat black. What is the best way to remove it from plastic to repaint it with krylon? Maybe the aerosol paint strippers? I'm so PO'd at myself for being so careless. I am a RN and my job is to be super redundant and ocd for safety...and yet here I am.


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

hmm not sure some solvents might eat the plastic... u can try sanding it off maybe... or not sure if it will work buy maybe just spray a nice amount of coats of the fusion over top of it and maybe it will seal the other paint from messin the tank up.. or just go buy some pvc and make ur own..


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yea I would sand it off or replace it.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't understand what the issue is with the Rustoleum. As far as I'm aware, once a spray paint has cured sufficiently, it should be fine in the tank.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe it has something to do with Krylon being a Lacquer based paint and Rustoleum being an oil based, supposedly after long hours submerged it could leach chemicals into the water being oil based, at least this is what I have read in the past.

I personally never paint things and put them inside my tank, it's just not natural and even though it has been done and replicated a bunch of times by others I am super paranoid about such things.


----------



## MbunaRayne (Feb 4, 2013)

I have used Rustoleum in 3 of my tanks with no problems at all. They did cure for about 2 weeks before I added them to my tanks and over a year later everything is doing great!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

If it is cured, it'll be fine. If you are sort of concerned, paint over it with the Krylon, if you are paranoid, throw it out and buy another.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

well kind of over kill...i used super clean and removed most of the paint then rinsed it very anally...then sanded it with 220...then re-sprayed it with Krylon...quite overkill I believe. Meh, it kept be busy for a bit. I have to create work for myself when I'm not at the hospital


----------

